# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Τριπλό βύσμα τροφοδοσίας

## SAMSONIC

Καλημέρα παίδες,


ψάχνω τρόπο να αντικαταστήσω το βύσμα φόρτισης του laptop με τον πιο όμορφο και λειτουργικό τρόπο, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω το εξής κόλλημα.


Το βύσμα είναι τριπλό έχει + - και άλλο ένα που τσεκάρει την τροφοδοσία του τροφοδοτικού και τα χωρίζει και βγάζει 6 στην μεριά της μητρικής (2 για κάθε είσοδο).


Έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω ένα RCA για τα + και - και άλλο ένα μόνο για το τρίτο, αλλά εμφανισιακά και λειτουργικά δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Η αντικατάσταση του με αυθεντικό επίσης δεν είναι λύση, γιατί έχω αλλάξει 3 φορές τροφοδοτικό και βύσμα φόρτισης επειδή καταστρέφετε αρκετά εύκολα και βραχυκυκλώνει. Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορεί να φταίει και η κακή χρήση επειδή το δουλεύει όλη η οικογένεια. Αλλά και σε άλλο λάπτοπ (HP G255 19.5V-2.3A) το έχω δει και φοβάμαι για κατασκευαστικό λάθος.


Τέλος πάντων πως πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να το προσεγγίσω στο θέμα και αν υπάρχει κάποιο βύσμα που να αντέχει στα αυτά τα volt και amber και να είναι λειτουργικό ως προς την χρήση;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημέρα παίδες,
> 
> 
> ψάχνω τρόπο να αντικαταστήσω το βύσμα φόρτισης του laptop με τον πιο όμορφο και λειτουργικό τρόπο, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω το εξής κόλλημα.
> 
> 
> Το βύσμα είναι τριπλό έχει + - και άλλο ένα που τσεκάρει την τροφοδοσία του τροφοδοτικού και τα χωρίζει και βγάζει 6 στην μεριά της μητρικής (2 για κάθε είσοδο).
> 
> 
> ...



Μήπως να έβαζες ένα μαγνητικό??Εχει λιγότερες καταπονήσεις το Tablet.

----------


## SAMSONIC

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε, Laptop είναι. Υπάρχει μαγνητικό για laptop? επίσης με ενδιαφέρει να είναι 3πλο όπως ανέφερα.

----------

